# Redirecting through mobile site



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Whenever I check the active topics on the mobile site I am redirected to http://www.markbxcgaa.top/lp2.php?action=dredfsdfs1&s1=03c4e032a26ae37a730e8b5021a79bd5#

It only happens on Talkaboutmarriage. Is this a malware?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah, I get an Android survey of some jackpot congratulations. Only on TAM


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The mobile site behaves like a virus. It makes great business sense.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't know if it was blocked, but, I got it many times, and only in this site. For some reason after I logged in, I didn't get it anymore.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I left a message for the technical team to check this out.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Keeps logging me out on mobile. A lot of posting issues, but my browser wont allow redirects or pop-ups, so haven't had that issue, just blank screen when it has tried.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

can you guys post the screen shot and the link of the pages you're being redirected to? 
please state what phone you're using and which browser. 

Lee


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Yungster, this is the website

http://happy.goodluckspace.com/

I'm using Google Chrome on Android


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Sent that up. Thanks.
- JB


----------

